# Add a little ink!



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Just thought I'd share a cool technique for jazzing up a plain board cut. I took a Bad Hammer frame and put some ink on the flats. My wife has a lot of stamps, including some that are 6x4". You can find them at craft stores from $3-10 with different patterns. I used green ink to put a floral pattern on the frame. Maybe not my first choice of a pattern, but it definitely catches the eye. Finish with a couple coats of spray-on-lacquer to keep the ink from smearing! If anyone else tries this I'd love to see the results!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

slingshot tats!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Some nice art work.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is just genius. I was at Hobby Lobby today...The best value for brass tube.

And I was looking for some material to make some spacers on a few builds. Inrecall seeing stamps and stencils on sale...Now I have to go back and see if they have anything super cool.

This one makes me think of a tall cactus ornament. I have always loved those.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> This is just genius. I was at Hobby Lobby today...The best value for brass tube.
> 
> And I was looking for some material to make some spacers on a few builds. Inrecall seeing stamps and stencils on sale...Now I have to go back and see if they have anything super cool.
> 
> This one makes me think of a tall cactus ornament. I have always loved those.


Yeah, the hobby store is a great and often overlooked source of cool stuff for building frames. Small plywood boards, brass rods, leather, stamps and beads and paracord galore! Everything you need in one place. You just need to get through the signs saying "All I need is a little bit of coffee and a whole lot of Jesus!".


----------

